# Is the Booster Bath Sturdy?



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping you get some answers about booster bath. I was looking at this also, but for use inside. Tired of bending in bathtub:wink2:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine seems solid and sturdy when the dogs are in it. It wobbles a little when they jump in and out, I don't have the steps, but it hasn't ever worried me. I have the one that's good up to 175 lbs. It's the best investment I've made for bathing my dogs.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I’m in Arizona and use mine year round for 4 goldens who average a bath every 2 weeks. So about 8 baths a month. I have had mine for about 3 years and love it. My girls jump in. It is sturdy when they are in it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Mine gets used 6-10 times a week. It does react when a dog jumps in but it is steady once in.
I'm on my second one in 12 years (had a built in prior)- it lives outside the last 3 years so I don't expect to get 9 years out of this one. The pink seems less thick plastic than the aqua one fwiw. I felt all the different colors at a show.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the aqua one also. We've had it a long time. 9 or so years. I use it a lot. 

Some random thoughts:
Well worth the money in my opinion. 
Seems sturdy enough for our Goldens.
I use it in my basement with the drain hose going to the basement drain by a sink. I trip over the drain hose all the time... :|
Even though it is a contained bathtub, I still get water all over the floor. Because I'm in the basement, I don't worry about it.
The height of the tub is a little low for me. I have to bend over at an odd angle which is hard on my cruddy back.
I don't have the steps. Usually isn't a problem to get one of the dogs in it. They seem to know what to do. 
The straps it came with to hold the dog in place is pretty useless. At least on mine. The adjustments do not work, they slip loose.
The legs splay out at an angle and I always seem to trip over them. 
The hose it came with is super stiff and hard to deal with.
The spray nozzle it came with I don't like. A regular garden nozzle with adjustable spray patterns works better.
I use it indoors year round.
I use a towel or mat at the exit of the tub so when the dogs jump out, they don't slip on the wet floor.
It's easy to move around. It's pretty light.


I know that is a lot of negatives, but I wanted to point out what I've noticed about it. It's not perfect, but it is way better than using the bathtub or just a hose outside.
In my opinion, and for my use, negatives aside, it was/is* well worth the money*. I would buy another one if this one ever broke. 

The picture is of Barkley being bathed 9 years ago.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I choose a utility tub from HomeDepot instead. Less than $200 and very sturdy, in fact it's bolted to the floor. I needed something for an inside location but didn't want to invest thousands on an industrial tub. Gratefully my little house had a location where both water (hot & cold) and drain were accessible. It only took me about an hour to install the plumbing. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## goldie123123 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ok - I've decided on purchasing one in the next few months. Thank you to everyone that chimed in. I can't wait to try it out


----------

